# New Rod Wrap (Pompano)



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Took my twelve foot surf rod I use for pompano fishing into a local custom rod shop where I live to have the guides all redone and the owner also did a custom wrap for me. Check it out. I think it looks great. 



















He made a ten-year-old rod look better than it was when it was new. 

His name is Chris Carter of Bobber's Discount Tackle in Lakeland. He is formerly of Jupiter, Fl. He's been building rods for 23 years and he still builds custom rods for Capt. Bart Miller (Black Bart).


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Now that there is Niiiiice


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Man thats sweet. Nice job to the builder


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

That is one sweeeeeet looking rod.


----------



## drgrim775 (Sep 29, 2005)

wow, thats pretty cool looking!


----------

